# split sink - where can I get a replacement?



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

The bathroom sink in our Piote Galaxy 240 (1999) has a leak, seems to be at the drainer joint. I've looked in CAK tanks catalogue, and googled, but I can't seem to find anything that is the correct size, and has the tap cut-out / moulding.

On a wet Saturday morning there must be somebody out there with some suggestions.....

otheriwse a call to Hayes leisure may be needed (along with the other bits I need!), or maybe somebody there is watching? :roll: 8)


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Mike,
Although mine is Hymer, I've the same problem with the sink, its getting very fragile round the plughole . . I was considering using some of the 'Unibond' power putty, its a kind of plastic metal which you knead and position & it sets rock hard


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

yes, it's very thin - I shall try a bit of gunk as a temporrary fix - better than having a cup undeerneath to catch the drips!


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Would Captain Tolleys crack cure be any use?


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

bognormike said:


> The bathroom sink in our Piote Galaxy 240 (1999) has a leak, seems to be at the drainer joint. I've looked in CAK tanks catalogue, and googled, but I can't seem to find anything that is the correct size, and has the tap cut-out / moulding.
> 
> On a wet Saturday morning there must be somebody out there with some suggestions.....
> 
> otheriwse a call to Hayes leisure may be needed (along with the other bits I need!), or maybe somebody there is watching? :roll: 8)


Is your tap a combination one with a pullout showerhead? If it is it may well not be the sink but as we found out with our previous van the water was going down the outside of the pipe and into the cupboard underneath. We couldn't keep anything in that cupboard that couldn't get wet.


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

can you not just put in a larger waste fitting to cover the crack ?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Thnaks Guys

good old creeping crack cure - might be abn idea. The trouble with any putty stuff is that it would need to be flexible.

randonneur - no it's a fixed tap, (shower ins eparate room) , and the leak is definietly is at the bottom of the bowl, but it would seem (in answer to Geordie's post) to be all the same moulding?


----------



## phil4francoise (Jun 21, 2008)

Just had to repair mine this morning,the same fault.I have ordered a new one together with a new shower tray for the second time.They just dont make things to last any more .It measured less than 1mm thick at the hole where the waste fits. When I complained about the quality to my local dealer he said that they break over time due to the change in temperture ie hot and cold water.Its a good job you dont have to get them wet then is it not.anyone would think thats what they were made for.
We spent last weekend with good friends of ours who own a H reg swift which still has the original shower tray and wash basin ,mine is under four years old.Makes you wonder just how cheap stuff is made and its scarey to think what it will be like in 15 years time ????


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

well I've tried the gunk - b&Q standard bathroom sealant, it's supposed to be waterproof & flexible. We'll see when it's cured. :roll:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

and this morning ran some water into the sink (cold), and all seemed ok. I'm still on the look out for a replcaement, though.


----------



## CWH (Nov 29, 2008)

The washroom basin/shelf moulding is available, however if the shelf can be separated there is a basin which will fit to keep costs down.
Speak to [email protected] 0121 526 3433.


----------



## enpiste (Jun 2, 2009)

*dodgy sink*

Bognormike ....

it was still there when I bought Stella2 of you ..... eventually started to leak again.... so I went back 35 years to an old profession , took out the sink cleaned it up, reinforced the back with GRP, filled in any small holes . Gave it a rubdown with 1000 wet and dry....polished , new plug and waste.... now good as new......

If you cant find replacements its a good cure, most sinks and showers are acrylic so can take polyester resin. Its the same system as plastic baths !!!!.

Gives the fitment another 20 yrs life .....

ps don't get it near the van body insulation ... it will melt the van ...... ha


----------

